
Reason for Whatsapp outage? - ashitlerferad
Whatsapp with more than 1.2 billion users experienced a 2 hour outage on wednesday.<p>Many journalist, activist, etc. use this service and it&#x27;s encrypted communication. Over the alternative of local mobile carrier text messaging.<p>Their explanation for the outage:
&quot;Earlier today, WhatsApp users in all parts of the world were unable to access WhatsApp for a few hours. We have now fixed the issue and apologize for the inconvenience&quot;<p>Anyone else have any info on the cause? Hacked? Genuine server issues? other?
======
ericzawo
I've been wondering this too. My work monitors trending topics on social media
and "whatsapp down" experienced a gigantic bump on Twitter Wednesday — we're
talking hundreds of thousands of people within minutes. Wish we got a better
explanation.

~~~
ashitlerferad
we prob never will. NSA Cough!!!

